# Noch bisserl verwirrt bei den Quests



## Myronn (14. April 2007)

Gugu ihr,
ich bin da noch bisschen verwirrt wegen der Eingabefelder bei den Quests. Sind halt ne Menge Felder, aber man gewöhnt sich sicherlich dran. Ich habe die ersten Quests eingetragen und hoffe, dass damit alles ok ist. Bisserl Probleme habe ich mit den Optionen Solo/Episch usw. da muss man schon genau aufpassen in der Chronik zu welcher Gruppe eine Quest gehört. Ich habe das bei meinen Eintragungen immer mit dem Filter in der Chronik gecheckt. Bisserl blöd, aber ich denke, wenn die User da später auch selektieren können ist das sicher nicht schlecht, auch wenn es jetzt bisschen mehr Arbeit macht. 

Positiv ist schonmal, dass man paste&copy bei den Texten machen kann. Das hat mich doch sehr erleichtert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Morgen geht es weiter mit dem Eintragen, aber jetzt ist Heia angesagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Myronn


----------



## Crowley (14. April 2007)

Da hast du wohl recht, Uwe. Die Quest-Kategorien sind noch etwas seltsam. Da kann man sicherlich nochmal drüber diskutieren. Falls da jemand Vorschläge hat, nur raus damit.

Solange schlage ich vor, das Feld erstmal nach Gutdünken zu befüllen, ändern lässt sich das dann schnell.


----------

